# The universe, and consciousness



## Themrsimon (Jan 27, 2012)

DP started in September of last year, and recently have been obsessing with the idea of the universe. I think about it in a way i never did before. In general I think about everything in a way I didn't before. I think about how it came to be, but in a grand way. I think about consciousness, and whether we control anything about ourselves at all. Sometimes I think "I" and "me" are all wrong ways to speak of ourselves.

This is my first post after coming on here and reading for months.


----------



## InfiniteDivine (Aug 9, 2011)

Isn't it interesting after you see the grand scope of this mystery that the idea of a separate self just disappears. It can be hard to digest, yet at the same time it points to an undeniable truth. A lot of people get rather scared with their introduction into a realm where the self is gone, hence the hellish symptoms that DP has to offer. On the other side, it introduces a deeper way of perceiving life and what is really happening behind the curtain of society and the illusion that many people live in without ever giving any question.

For a while I was stuck on the conundrum of how or why life became aware of itself. We humans are merely life evolving to the point of being able to question what it is. It's so strange that life got to the point we are at now. It's as if life wants to know itself and everything it can about itself for whatever reason. It's always trying to advance and understand, as if life itself doesn't really know and is using itself to come up with some sort of an answer.


----------



## katiej (Jan 21, 2012)

i too am obsessing about this stuff. its like life has no point.. and ive reached a harsh realizarion that its all bull... it scares me that i cant get bak into it.... but maybe this is just dp from my severe anxiety. anyone have an ideas or can relate


----------



## Themrsimon (Jan 27, 2012)

It's making me feel less human as I've known human to be my whole life. And I feel like no one can understand the depths of my thoughts on these subjects.


----------



## katiej (Jan 21, 2012)

i can completely relate its hell... u wonder why u even have a body and wat this all is.. if u ever wana talk im sure i can relate


----------



## Anonymous2012 (Jan 26, 2012)

Hey guys and girls. Dont give up hope. I know exactly how you are feeling. You will get better! What you are experiencing is normal and I went through the same thing. Acceptance and understanding are important for moving on.


----------



## katiej (Jan 21, 2012)

Anon how did u get it to leave . I feel
Like crying my eyes out every moment of bein awake


----------

